# Fat cat



## giuliam9

Hi everybody!
I was listenig to a Muse song, "Uprising", and came to the expression "fat cat".

I saw that WR translates it as "persona ricca e facoltosa" but the general sense of the song, toghether with the end of the line which is "the fat cats had a heart attack" suggests me that the definition is rather pejorative. 

What do you think? And then, how would you translate it in Italian using an idiomatic phrase?
I'd say "la casta", but it's not idiomatic.

Thanks


----------



## AlabamaBoy

I found this in the English Only forum:





bibliolept said:


> *[Fat Cat:]*I think that it's an image that would come  naturally to someone who's observed a plump, overindulged cat with a  healthy sense of self-importance and entitlement.


So the sense is not only that the person has affluence, but also _can be_ (but not always) self-indulgent to the point of being physically unhealthy.


----------



## luway

Sull'Urbandictionary puoi farti un'idea dell'uso (vedi qui #2 e 6). Quindi, sì, direi che non è certo un complimento. Al momento non mi viene in mente altro che 'riccastri', ma non mi pare sufficientemente vicino.


----------



## Tellure

Ho trovato questo:


> *fat cat*
> 
> benestante, uno che sta ben messo; riccone che dona grandi somme di denaro per campagne politiche; persona importante, VIP


http://www.babylon.com/definition/fat cat/it

??


----------



## Odysseus54

Anche se originariamente regionale, direi che 'magnone' puo' funzionare.


----------



## luway

Odysseus, a me 'magnone' fa pensare solo a uno che si abbuffa


----------



## Odysseus54

Certo, ma pensalo in contesto 

" Il consiglio regionale e' pieno di magnoni ".

" I magnoni del regime "

" I gerarchi fascisti , al di la' delle sparate magniloquenti, erano in genere magnoni e imboscati "  ecc ecc


----------



## luway

Odysseus54 said:


> Certo, ma pensalo in contesto
> 
> " Il consiglio regionale e' pieno di magnoni ".
> 
> " I magnoni del regime "
> 
> " I gerarchi fascisti , al di la' delle sparate magniloquenti, erano in genere magnoni e imboscati "  ecc ecc



Hai ragione, contestualizzato rende l'idea di chi si arricchisce in un certo modo.


----------



## giuliam9

Innanzitutto, grazie a tutti per i preziosi suggerimenti.

In effetti "mangioni" se correttamente contestualizzato assume il giusto significato, e soprattutto esprime l'immagine di qualcuno che si strafoga.

Però nel contesto della canzone citata "It's time that the fat cats had a heart attack" mi suona meglio con "é giunto il momento che la casta dei potenti venga stroncata da un infarto" piuttosto che "é giunto il momento che i mangioni vengano stroncati da un infarto"

Devo pensarci ancora un pò, è vero anche che una persona esageratamente sovrappeso è a rischio infarto...


----------



## giginho

Non funziona nel contesto della canzone ma credo che il termine fat cat si rendere con :

"mangia pane a tradimento"

che ne pensate, amici?


----------



## Miticuz

Ciao a tutti! 
Come rendereste al meglio il "fat cats" letteralmente "gatti grassi" inserito nella seguente frase e riferito a persone di potere/politici in senso dispregiativo?
_
"Time to show those *fat cats* there’s a history here and it won’t be destroyed by their strip malls and yogurt shops!"_

Riporto il mio tentativo di traduzione con due opzioni... entrambe non mi convincono...

_"E' giunto il momento di mostrare a questi *gatti grassi/vitelli grassi* che qui c'è una staria che non può essere distrutta dai loro centri commerciali e negozi di yogurt"_

Grazie anticipatamente a tutti per l'aiuto...


----------



## Paulfromitaly

Miticuz said:


> Ciao a tutti!
> Come rendereste al meglio il "fat cats" letteralmente "gatti grassi" inserito nella seguente frase e riferito a persone di potere/politici in senso dispregiativo?
> _
> "Time to show those *fat cats* there’s a history here and it won’t be destroyed by their strip malls and yogurt shops!"_
> 
> Riporto il mio tentativo di traduzione con due opzioni... entrambe non mi convincono...
> 
> _"E' giunto il momento di mostrare a questi *gatti grassi/vitelli grassi* che qui c'è una staria che non può essere distrutta dai loro centri commerciali e negozi di yogurt"_
> 
> Grazie anticipatamente a tutti per l'aiuto...



Hai letto i messaggi precedenti?


----------



## Miticuz

Si li ho letti tutti ma nessuno rende appieno il senso della frase... non c'è un modo di dire italiano che indichi o si avvicini al significato?


----------



## chipulukusu

Un termine che usiamo in italiano è _pezzi grossi_, ma non ha un significato decisamente dispregiativo, quindi corrisponderebbe più a _big fishes_ che a _fat cats_, secondo me. In alcune circostanze si potrebbe utilizzare anche _palloni gonfiati_, ma in questo caso il riferimento è anche se non prevalentemente a chi ha un potere più presunto che reale, pronto a sgonfiarsi da un momento all'altro, proprio come un pallone.


----------



## AlabamaBoy

Vuol dire soltanto chi ha i soldi da costruire i centri commerciali, anche se è un termine poco carino.


----------



## Odysseus54

Miticuz said:


> Si li ho letti tutti ma nessuno rende appieno il senso della frase... non c'è un modo di dire italiano che indichi o si avvicini al significato?




Dato che sei italiano, se capisci il senso dell'espressione inglese dovresti essere in grado di suggerire qualcosa di meglio di 'gatti grassi' , per non parlare di 'vitelli grassi', che e' tutt'altra cosa.

Ti viene in mente qualcosa ?  Pensa a frasi che possano riguardare lo stesso tipo di situazione.


----------



## Anja.Ann

Ciao a tutti  

Mentre aspettiamo le idee di Miticuz ... "plutocrati",  "paperoni"?


----------



## chipulukusu

AlabamaBoy said:


> Vuol dire soltanto chi ha i soldi da costruire i centri commerciali, anche se è un termine poco carino.



Ciao Bill, grazie per il chiarimento . Allora in italiano io direi semplicemente "_ricconi": E' tempo di dimostrare a questi ricconi che c'è una storia...
_Riccastri mi sembra troppo spregiativo in un momento in cui la lotta di classe non è ancora tornata di moda .

Ciao Anja  Anche _paperoni _mi sembra perfetto, mentre _plutocrati_ mi sembra tradire un poco lo spirito informale dell'originale.

Diverso è il discorso dell'OP del 2012, dove effettivamente bisognerebbe trovare una analoga definizione metaforica, magari anch'essa presa dal mondo animale, ma non mi viene in mente niente.


----------



## Anja.Ann

Ciao, Chipu  

Forse hai ragione tu su "plutocrati (mi sembrava adatto per la frase riferita a politici/persone di potere).

Per quanto riguarda l'OP 2012, di fatto, si tratta di una canzone di denuncia contro un sistema dove "ricchezza" e "potere" ingabbiano la "verità": 
Rise up and take the power back / It's time the, fat cats had a heart attack.

 A me verrebbe da dire "i potenti".


----------



## chipulukusu

Anja.Ann said:


> Ciao, Chipu
> Forse hai ragione tu su "plutocrati (mi sembrava adatto per la frase riferita a politici/persone di potere).
> Per quanto riguarda l'OP 2012, di fatto, si tratta di una canzone di denuncia contro un sistema dove "ricchezza" e "potere" ingabbiano la "verità":
> Rise up and take the power back / It's time the, fat cats had a heart attack.
> A me verrebbe da dire "i potenti".



Ciao Anja, grazie per le precisazioni sulla canzone 
Diciamo che ai tempi in cui gli uomini erano uomini e scrivevano le loro canzoni e le cantavano anche se con la voce stonata e la chitarra scordata si sarebbe detto senza problemi _i ricchi maiali _

Ps. ovviamente anche le donne, si fa per dire


----------



## Miticuz

Grazie a tutti per l'aiuto che mi state dando 
Ci avevo e ci sto ancora ragionando e al momento il termine che ho trovato convincermi di più è _'ricconi assetati di potere'_ ma non è ancora "perfetto"...


----------



## Anja.Ann

Miticuz,  ciao

Non ho capito, allora, il _tono_ che vuoi dare alla definizione in italiano: "ricconi assetati di potere" si potrebbe anche rendere con "plutocrati capitalisti", "grossi caporioni" o "papaveri danarosi"? 
Scusa, Chipu, ma se il senso è quello ... per me "plutocrati" potrebbe starci


----------



## chipulukusu

Anja.Ann said:


> Miticuz,  ciao
> 
> Non ho capito, allora, il _tono_ che vuoi dare alla definizione in italiano: "ricconi assetati di potere" si potrebbe anche rendere con "plutocrati capitalisti", "grossi caporioni" o "papaveri danarosi"?
> Scusa, Chipu, ma se il senso è quello ... per me "plutocrati" potrebbe starci



Si, si scusa, quando ho detto grazie per avermi dato indicazioni sulla canzone volevo anche dire che _plutocrati_ andava bene anche per me nel senso di _Miticuz_, ma mi è rimasto nella tastiera 
Quel _ricchi maiali_ era più una battuta che altro, non era certo un suggerimento


----------



## Miticuz

Ciao Anja.Ann 
Devo riadattare la frase (battuta di un copione di un musical rock) all'italiano quindi cercavo qualcosa di comprensione immediata... un qualcosa che non potesse essere frainteso ma che allo stesso tempo giungesse chiaro e limpido alla mente degli spettatori... un qualcosa che una qualsiasi persona direbbe normalmente per indicare persone ricche che pensano ai loro interessi fragandosene del mondo che li gira attorno. Dev'essere una parola dirompente... Non so se mi sono spiegato...
Se può essere d'aiuto la battura teatrale completa è:

"Rally the masses, people! Here are your flyers! Time to show those fat cats there’s a history here and it won’t be destroyed by their strip malls and yogurt shops! Who’s with me?!"

Mio riadattamento fin'ora:
_
"Radunate le masse, gente! Eccovi i vostri (altri) volantini! E' giunto il momento di mostrare a questi *fat cats* che qui c'è una storia che non può essere distrutta dai loro centri commerciali e negozi di yogurt! Chi è con me?!"_


----------



## Anja.Ann

Ho capito, grazie, Miticuz  

Temo, però, di avere esaurito le idee: non credo esista una parola unica per dire "ricconi assetati di potere", ma, d'altro canto, Bill ha ben precisato che "fat cats" sono "ricconi" tout-court. OK, va da sé, purtroppo, che dove ci siano enormi ricchezze ci sia anche potere (non sempre bene amministrato), però, davvero, non saprei quali altre definizioni suggerirti)  
"Grasse sanguisughe"?  Aspetta altri suggerimenti!


----------



## Miticuz

Grazie a te Anja.Ann 
Non cercavo una parola unica ma una costruzione/un modo dire (anche inventato per l'occasione) che si avvicinasse il più possibile al significato... purtroppo credo di aver esaurito anch'io la fantasia...


----------



## Anja.Ann

Miticuz  e un semplice " ... a questi ricchi e potenti ..." no, vero?


----------



## Miticuz

troppo poco 'figurativo'  cercavo qualcosa che come fat cats comunicasse il significato anche per immagine...
Comunque grazie mille per l'aiuto Anja.Ann... Gentilissssima!


----------



## Teerex51

What about _"i riccastri"_?


----------



## MR1492

Teerex51 said:


> What about _"i riccastri"_?



Yes.  It has just the right amount of contempt!

Phil


----------

